# Dollar store equipment score



## SheLion (Feb 10, 2017)

I stopped by my local Dollar Tree store yesterday looking for small plastic containers to use as molds for fragrance test batches.

I happened to find small silicone loaf molds (278 gm capacity using water; about 1 1/4 cups), 500ml rigid plastic measuring cups (in snazzy colors even!) and very small (about 2" in diameter) mixing bowls with the smallest pouring spout your imagination can handle. They are semi-flexible-the sides squeeze in just a bit. The loaf molds do bow out when filled but I shoe-horned six of them into a box. The bars are a bit wonky due to the flexing but they're just for test bars so I don't care. 

The loaf molds and measuring cups were $1 each. The bowls came in a set of 4 for $1.


----------



## Susie (Feb 10, 2017)

Good score!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 10, 2017)

Indeed I have never seen silicone mold in my dollar store!  What is the tree one ?


----------



## SheLion (Feb 10, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Indeed I have never seen silicone mold in my dollar store!  What is the tree one ?



Dollar Tree is the name of the store. It's a chain of dollar stores.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 10, 2017)

fantastic! good find


----------



## SheLion (Feb 14, 2017)

I went prowling again but this time in a different location. (There are 2 within minutes of my house.) This time I found plastic snap lid containers that will make nice big single bath bars.  The bottom is smooth and flat save for a small center dimple from the molding process. I also found round containers that I think lend themselves to a good size and shape for shampoo bars.
The rectangle is 4.25" x 3" x 1.75". The round is 4" in diameter x 1.625".


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2017)

The rectangle ones are awesome travel soaps.  I made a bunch in those for my son, who was travelling a great deal at the time.  The gasket in the lid makes it leak proof, so just clip the lid down, and off you go.

I LOVE containers!  I am always in the container aisle in Dollar Tree.


----------



## SheLion (Feb 14, 2017)

Susie said:


> The rectangle ones are awesome travel soaps.  I made a bunch in those for my son, who was travelling a great deal at the time.  The gasket in the lid makes it leak proof, so just clip the lid down, and off you go.
> 
> I LOVE containers!  I am always in the container aisle in Dollar Tree.



I was so excited about using it as a mold that I didn't even think about using the container as a travel case. What a great idea! They're definitely sturdier than the designated soap travel cases I see.

I, too, have a slight container issue. And a bag issue. And a fancy bowl issue. And the list goes on. Good thing I have a very understanding and laid-back husband. :mrgreen:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 15, 2017)

lol I was not sure we could post the name of the stores.  I figured it was dollar tree.  Mine does not have silicone molds.  Not that I need anymore! 

The travel case is an awesome idea!  I have made felted soap for my son that likes to travel.  That way he has a rag, and soap together.


----------



## SheLion (Feb 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> lol I was not sure we could post the name of the stores.  I figured it was dollar tree.  Mine does not have silicone molds.  Not that I need anymore!
> 
> The travel case is an awesome idea!  I have made felted soap for my son that likes to travel.  That way he has a rag, and soap together.



I had never even heard of felted soap until reading this forum a few weeks ago. I am really intrigued by the idea. Plus less laundry since no washcloths. Double bonus!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 20, 2017)

Is this a dollar store score?  I found these in the gardening section.  They are perfect to mix your soap, because the stick blender will go in, and not splatter,  plus ist has a pouring spout like some of the ones I seen used by soapers.... Have not used them yet.  

What do you all think?


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 20, 2017)

What number is in the bottom in the recycleing triangle? If it's a 1 or 5 I think it's good anything else will probably melt sooner rather than later due to caustic/heat. (Don't hold me to those numbers, I think I'm miss remembering right now.) hopefully someone can confirm.


----------



## earlene (Mar 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Is this a dollar store score?  I found these in the gardening section.  They are perfect to mix your soap, because the stick blender will go in, and not splatter,  plus ist has a pouring spout like some of the ones I seen used by soapers.... Have not used them yet.
> 
> What do you all think?



I bought the same ones a few months ago when in Texas.  I thought it would be perfect for the Ribbon Pour.  It's good, but be careful when you fill it.  

The first time I used it, I filled it too full and soap started pouring out the handle!  Luckily I had one of my log molds on hand and sat it right underneath the handle and had very little spillage due my quick thinking.  Disaster diverted.

The other caution is: pour very slowly if you fill it, because the spout is so narrow, that if you pour too fast, the batter spills over the sides of the long spout.

Other than that, they worked just fine.


----------

